# My skin arrived today, but....



## MTscribe (Apr 7, 2009)

I was so excited to see that cardboard envelope in my mailbox, but now that I have opened it up, I am terrified to put the skin (Arabian Night) on.  There no instructions so I was wondering what is the best way to do it so as not to get bubbles or put it on crooked.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Take it somewhere in your home where the lighting is good. Start with the smallest pieces, they are easiest. There is no reason you should get any bubbling, the skin is very easy to apply. With the largest piece, start with the bottom which goes pretty tightly around the buttons. Once that part is on, the rest is very easy to smooth on.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

If you're very worried about bubbles (which are actually pretty hard to get with DecalGirl skins), you can use a credit card or the like to "squeegee" the skin down.

But if you go slow, smoothing with your hand as you go, you shouldn't have any trouble.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

MTscribe, how did you do?  Have any problems getting the skin on?  
deb


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Also, I would wipe the Kindle with a cloth dabbed with a small amount of alcohol. This will clean it and remove any oils. It will allow the skin to adhere better.


----------



## kindle2fan (Apr 15, 2009)

I made a video on how I put a skin on my K2...no need to stress! 

http://kindle2rules.com/2009/03/kindle-love-is-skin-deep/

Dave


----------



## MTscribe (Apr 7, 2009)

Lexi is now fully dressed!  I would post a pic, but my camera battery has taken low priority since getting my K2!  The skin looks GREAT and I am SO pleased.  Thanks for all your input!


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

kindle2fan said:


> I made a video on how I put a skin on my K2...no need to stress!
> 
> http://kindle2rules.com/2009/03/kindle-love-is-skin-deep/
> 
> Dave


Nice video Dave! Thanks again for the K1!


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

kindle2fan said:


> I made a video on how I put a skin on my K2...no need to stress!
> 
> http://kindle2rules.com/2009/03/kindle-love-is-skin-deep/
> 
> Dave


Great vid, thanks!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

kindle2fan said:


> I made a video on how I put a skin on my K2...no need to stress!
> 
> http://kindle2rules.com/2009/03/kindle-love-is-skin-deep/
> 
> Dave


So awesome of you man!


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

MTscribe said:


> I was so excited to see that cardboard envelope in my mailbox, but now that I have opened it up, I am terrified to put the skin (Arabian Night) on. There no instructions so I was wondering what is the best way to do it so as not to get bubbles or put it on crooked.


I am glad I am not the only one! I received mine on Friday and it is still in the cardboard envelope!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the video.  You got the front on over the buttons very quickly and accurately.  This gives me a bit more confidence about buying oe of the skins.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

kindle2fan said:


> I made a video on how I put a skin on my K2...no need to stress!
> 
> http://kindle2rules.com/2009/03/kindle-love-is-skin-deep/
> 
> Dave


That was a great video Dave. I might just take mine out of the cardboard today and put it on!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nicely done, Dave, thanks for posting about it!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Great video. I liked the Jeopardy music!


----------

